# 2014 5500hd dodge



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I am looking at picking one up this week. Anyone have one?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not me but I bet it's a badass....4wd?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have one, its been great! Very stiff with no load. The newer transmitions seem to be much better.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea, 4x4 4door with 11" flatbed.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I looked at a 4500 cab/chassis a couple years ago. Seemed like a good truck. Almost bought it. But then found a used TopKick C6500 with 12 foot flatbed for much much less. I haven't had to haul that much hay so I'm glad I didn't pay for a new truck to have it sit most of the time. Though I bet the Ram 5500 has a much better ride. Anything would have a better ride.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey how are you guys? I have been hanging in there! I was just curious about that topkick 6500. Do you like it Teslan? I was looking at a 5500 GMC. I would rather have the ford, but I like how the cab sits up a little more and better mirrors for moving the swather? I sure would like to know what you think. I was looking at one with the Isuzu and the Allison.


----------



## blake2727 (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know if you bought the 5500 yet but I have a 2012 4500. It really would depend on my application to determine if I would buy another one. For me and what I would use it for I would buy a 3500 but would make sure I had the Aisin transmission. I have gm's with Allison and this 4500 with Aisin and Ram really stepped up with this transmission as I believe it will out last my Allisons by a long shot. The 4500 and 5500 are great for getting moving since they have a 4.44 and 4.88 rear but that low of a rear kills you when you get up to highway speeds as my 4500 will do 70 mph but it really peaks at about 60mph. My 4500 rides great when loaded but I dread the ride when it don't have a trailer hooked to it. For a general farm truck that hauls sometimes and runs around doing chores without a trailer other times I would opt for the 3500 for the better ride and better highway speeds because you get the same engine and transmission in any of the three just a beefier frame and suspension with a lower geared rear on the 4500 and 5500. Like I said it all boils down to application.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> Hey how are you guys? I have been hanging in there! I was just curious about that topkick 6500. Do you like it Teslan? I was looking at a 5500 GMC. I would rather have the ford, but I like how the cab sits up a little more and better mirrors for moving the swather? I sure would like to know what you think. I was looking at one with the Isuzu and the Allison.


I don't know why I didn't see this earlier MT hayer. I actually don't use it all that much. I haven't had to deliver much hay. Mine has manual transmission with a CAT 7 engine. It is a 1998 truck. Plenty of power. The ride is very very rough. In fact when I test drove it at a dealership I only drove it on the huge smooth parking lot they had. I was checking the clutch, brakes, and shifting so I didn't feel I needed to take it out on the road. My mistake. Bought it. Got on a regular road and I thought the dashboard was going to fall off in my lap. It was breaking apart because of the rough ride. I replaced the dashboard (every piece of the old dashboard was broken). Now it rides nice and quiet.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Boy, that does sound rough! I sure need something bigger than a one ton pickup for moving the swather around. The Western Star is over kill but will work. Did you put a ball hitch in for a goose neck? Have you let some air out of the tires? If it has 22.5 tires, you might be able to run them at 70?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> Boy, that does sound rough! I sure need something bigger than a one ton pickup for moving the swather around. The Western Star is over kill but will work. Did you put a ball hitch in for a goose neck? Have you let some air out of the tires? If it has 22.5 tires, you might be able to run them at 70?


It's fairly smooth with a full load. I'll have to try the tires. It had a gooseneck ball in it when I bought it. It's a 12 foot flat bed. It had 85k miles when I bought it. Which I didn't think was to many for that Cat engine.


----------

